

Daily Routine of a 4 Hour Programmer - pgmcgee
http://www.jayonsoftware.com/home/2012/1/9/daily-routine-of-a-4-hour-programmer.html

======
b_emery
> I have found that if I work for four continuous hours, I can deliver not
> just 4 times but 8 to 16 times that amount of work.

I'd be interesting in hearing how he measures productivity. Volume is not
necessarily equal to quality.

------
zafka
I am pretty impressed with this post. While, it looks like Jay just started
this blog, the style is engaging and I am tempted to give his methods a try. I
am not sure if I can beat down my self-diagnosed ADHD enough though:)

------
parsnips
>My wife is a doctor

If mine were a doctor, I'd be lazier too.

------
jayonsoftware
I will be doing more post now that my blog seem to have a lot of traction. Jay

